# Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80136



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Bundesnetzagentur bekämpft Rufnummern-Spam*
> 
> Wenn das Telefon nur einmal klingelt und eine Rufnummer mit der Vorwahl +49137 oder +49900 erscheint, handelt es sich um so genanntes Rufnummern-Spamming. Eine andere Form sind Gewinnanrufe, bei denen ein angeblicher Gewinn versprochen wird, zu dessen Auszahlung man einen Anruf tätigen müsse, natürlich zu einer teuren Rufnummer. Die so generierten Anrufe dienen nur einem Zweck: Die Kasse des Betreibers klingeln zu lassen.
> ......


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

Bin tief beeindruckt. Nach fast *vier *Jahren  klare  Worte, denen  aber das Sahnehäubchen fehlt.
Inkassoverbote sind zahnlose Drohungen und Maßnahmen, wie die jüngste Vergangenheit zeigt. 
Warum der einfachste Weg nicht beschritten wird, die (völlig sinnlose, außer für Spammingzwecke) 
Rufnummernübertragung für Mehrwert/Televotingnummern zu untersagen, bleibt weiterhin 
das ungelöste Rätsel und tiefe  Geheimnis der BNetzA


> Jede einzelne Beschwerde erleichtert der Bundesnetzagentur das Vorgehen gegen Spam


das möchte ich nicht kommentieren...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*



> "Spamming ist kein Kavaliersdelikt, sondern eine rechtswidrige Belästigung, die große ökonomische Schäden verursacht", stellt der Behördenchef Matthias Kurth dazu fest.


 Hallo? Herr Kurth? 0137-Rückruftricks sind Betrug, nicht nur irgendeine rechtswidrige Belästigung. Falls die Bundesnetzagentur das anders sieht (was man annehmen kann angesichts der Tatsache, dass solche Vorfälle unter Missachtung von TKG §67 Abs. 3 nicht routinemässig der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben werden), dann wundert mich, wieso man dann bei den Diskussionen um die stärkere Regulierung von 0137 dem Argument von BITKOM nicht scharf widersprochen hat, da diese ja klar gesagt haben "schärfere Regulierung bei 0137 braucht es nicht, da bestehende Missbrauchsformen bereits geahndet werden können (Betrug)".
Oder verstehe ich es wieder nicht? Fehlt mir halt wieder die Erfahrung als Verantwortlicher für Regulierungsfragen bei COLT Telekom?


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

und, @CP: genau! Warum diese Massnahmen erst jetzt? Wenn jetzt diese Massnahmen "drin" sind ohne geänderte Gesetze, hat man es eben jahrelang nicht gemacht. Dann besteht meines Erachtens *dringender Klärungsbedarf, warum man es nicht gemacht hat*. Hat man seine Pflichten nicht erfüllt?
Ich bin echt verblüfft...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80136


> Mit dieser Masche soll nun Schluss sein, die Bundesnetzagentur geht mit einem ganzen Maßnahmenbündel gegen die lästigen Spammer vor. Insgesamt 80 Netzbetreibern und Serviceprovidern hat die Bundesnetzagentur nun Inkasso und Rechnungslegung für solcherart missbrauchte Rufnummern untersagt. Seit Mai sind insgesamt 237 Rufnummern per Anordnung der Bundesnetzagentur abgeschaltet worden.


heise , tagesschau 
http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6040446_TYP6_THE_NAV_REF1_BAB,00.html
und  alle weiteren Publikationen scheinen  den Wald vor Bäumen nicht zu sehen...
http://news.google.de/news?ie=UTF-8...esnetzagentur+Rufnummern-Spam&btnG=News-Suche

Die Frage warum das Spamming überhaupt möglich ist, stellt niemand, jeder betet nach, 
was er nicht versteht


----------



## Kalle59 (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*



> Das Unterbrechen des Geldflusses zu den Spammern ist meines Erachtens der wirkungsvollste Weg, diese Form der missbräuchlichen Rufnummernnutzung wirtschaftlich unattraktiv zu machen und *damit letztlich Spam einzudämmen*, erklärte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur.


Es geht nicht darum, diesen Rufnummermißbrauch zu verhindern, man will ihn eindämmen!
Dies wird dann als Verbraucherschutz deklariert, aber zurecht? Dieses Katz und Maus Spiel ist nicht in Ordnung.




_Hervorhebung von mir_


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

Das offizielle  Statement der BNetzA ist ja noch gar nicht erwähnt worden. An sich kein Verlust
aber der Vollständigkeit halber: Google  Treffer Nr. 1 (z.Z) für Rufnummernspam 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/b8f85b6bf56c0a42c3648d6d181645e6,0/1ch.html
bei Überlastung aus dem Googlecache 
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach....html+rufnummernspam&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> *) Bei Ping-Anrufen wird gezielt nur ein einmaliges Rufzeichen
> übertragen und danach die Anwahl umgehend beendet. Dies reicht aus, um
> über die sogenannte Clip-Funktion z. B. eine hochpreisige Mehrwertdienstrufnummer
> zu übertragen. Diese Rufnummer wird automatisch in die Liste der entgangenen
> Gespräche eingetragen und soll zu einem Rückruf provozieren.


BNetzA  ist offensichtlich informiert, was Pinganrufe sind 


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur ergehen - außer in den Bußgeldverfahren -
> in der Regel in Form von sofort vollziehbaren Verwaltungsakten.


wow, Verwaltungsakte, ein echt wirksamer Weg, Rufnummernunterdrückung ist bei der BNetzA
 bis heute anscheinend unbekannt. Merkt die BNetzA eigentlich nicht, wie absurd  das ganze Theater ist?

hier auch so ein wohlmeinender aber völlig naiver Zeitgenosse 
http://www.burseg.net/blog/Rufnummernspam-durch-Lockanrufe-mit-0088-Vorwahl-79.html


> Falls es ähnliche Erfahrungen gibt, empfiehlt sich eine E-Mail an [email protected]. Dort ist man sehr interessiert an solchen Verstößen - braucht aber möglichst viele schriftliche Beschwerden, um gegen den/die Anbieter vorzugehen.


Man mag es nicht glauben, wie viele Wälder vor einem  Baum nicht gesehen werden


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*



> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat *aufgrund von § 67 des neuen TKG* die _Befugnis_ gegen eine derartige, rechtswidrige Bewerbung von Rufnummern vorzugehen.
> (...)
> Erlangt die Bundesnetzagentur von derartigen Sachverhalten, z.B. in Form von schriftlichen Beschwerden, Kenntnis ergreift sie _unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen_ Maßnahmen gegenüber Letztverantwortlichen und Netzbetreibern, in deren Netzen die entsprechende Rufnummern geschaltet sind


welche Voraussetzungen das sind, ist offenbar nirgends operationalisiert. Also sind es keine "bestimmten Voraussetzungen".
Das macht die BNetzA immer so... "Verantwortliche für Dialer müssen eine ladungsfähige deutsche Anschrift angeben" - so hiess es früher. Auf die Nachfrage, warum dann ausländische Anschriften zugelassen werden, hiess es damals "Da steht zwar deutsche Anschrift, aber ladungsfähig reicht". Und auf die Nachfrage, ob die Ladungsfähigkeit überprüft werde, hiess es schlicht: Nein.

Und dann mit den BEFUGNISSEN nach TKG §67 kommen - die sind ja echt drollig... Es stimmt schon, der §67 heisst so, aber ich kann nur immer wieder zitieren, was da steht:


> Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, *die den Verdacht einer Straftat* oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit *begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft* oder der Verwaltungsbehörde *mit*.


 
Da steht nichts von "unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen" - da steht "teilt mit". Basta. Wenn sie das nicht tut (0137!!!), ist es aber auch egal.

Man stelle sich einen Schwarzfahrer in der U-Bahn vor. Er wird erwischt und dann sagt man ihm "steigen sie bitte aus und tun sie das nie wieder"? Wenn man ihn dann das fünfunddreissigste Mal erwischt hat, heisst es dann wohl "Steigen Sie aus, gehen sie zum Automat und kaufen sich eine Fahrkarte, wenn sie das nicht tun, reden wir nächstes Mal drüber"

edit nach unten - Mal mit ganz schlichtem Geist betrachtet: Ohne Übertragung der gefälschten Caller-ID 0137xxxxxxx gäbe es keine 0137-Abzocke. 0137-Abzocke ist Betrug. Wider besseren Wissens diese Übertragung *nicht zu unterbinden* ist technisch betrachtet mit der Ermöglichung der Fortsetzung des Betruges geleichzusetzen. Richtig?
Auf die Frage an die BNetzA, ob es denn *überhaupt irgendeine legale Einsatzmöglichkeit von 0137-Anrufen gäbe (also von anrufenden 0137-Nummern)*, antwortete man mir, dass es diese Einsatzmöglichkeit nicht gibt. Auf die Nachfrage, warum das dann nicht einfach verboten wird, hiess es "das geht technisch nicht". 

Ihr sagt mir hier, dass es anders ist. Wenn ihr Recht habt, wird die Geschichte um 0137/0190-Rückrufspam endgültig zum Skandal.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

@Aka 

deine Argumente sind überzeugend und schlüssig, gehen aber trotzdem an der eigentlichen 
Problematik und damit an der Lösung vorbei. 
*Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:* Warum ist es nicht möglich die Provider zur Unterdrückung der Caller-ID 
zu verpflichten? Es gibt keinen einzigen sinnvollen   Grund die Rufnummern von Mehrwertdiensten zu übertragen.
Sollte es gesetzliche oder andere Hindernisse geben, warum die Unterdrückung nicht 
als Vorschrift gelten könnte, mögen diese von der BNetzA genannt werden. 
Nicht ein einziges Mal ( seit fast vier Jahren! ) hat sich die BNetzA  zu dieser einfachen technischen Lösung
  den Pinganrufen ein für alle Mal den Garaus  zu machen geäußert.
Solange diese Antwort/Begründung   nicht erfolgt, ist für mich die BNetzA unglaubwürdig
 in ihren vorgeblichen Bemühungen Pinganrufe zu stoppen.

PS: Vielleicht sollte man besser Techniker als Verwaltungsbeamte mit der Problemlösung 
beauftragen....

PS:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Auf die Nachfrage, warum das dann nicht einfach verboten wird, hiess es "das geht technisch nicht". .


das ist Quatsch mit Soße


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ihr sagt mir hier, dass es anders ist. Wenn ihr Recht habt, wird die Geschichte um 0137/0190-Rückrufspam endgültig zum Skandal.


ein vier Jahre  andauernder Skandal


----------



## johinos (4 November 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

Passt so schön hierhin, tauchte eben zufällig aus zitate.net auf: 

_An allem Unfug, der passiert, sind nicht etwa nur die schuld, die ihn tun, sondern auch die, die ihn nicht verhindern.

Erich Kästner_


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2006)

*AW: Netzagentur gegen Rufnummern-Spam*

...


----------

